# Add On Electric Awning?



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if one can add an electric awning to a 210rs? If so, is it expensive, clean, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sure..

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-awni...ower-awning.htm


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We bought a Sydney Outback at an RV show. I was so excited--having had two back surgeries--to get an electric awning free on our Outback. Now I am not so happy. It does not tip. Sooo....every time it rains we have to run and pack up all our stuff and roll in the awning. According to the RV dealer I am the only one to complain...??? I don't get that. I have been camping for 8 seasons and with a manual awning for 6 of them. It was so easy to tilt and I never had an issue. I can't leave it out when it is due to rain. The electic awning goes straight out and we were under it when it rained once--not so good. The rained poured off in buckets and we thought it would break. We had a great meal ruined. Now Dometic makes a "tipping" arm. They supplies the part for free and won't pay for labor. I have to have it installed and we shall see if there is any improvement. Just wanted to share as this is a real issue for us


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, this was a Very hot topic with these inexpensive electric awnings. The expensive ones have been around for years and had tip features. The cheap ones that appeared on nearly every TT a couple years back thrifted that feature out. Make sure you get a good one if you are going to upgrade. Or, maybe find an OB'er that is desperate for a manual awning and just swap!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

The new ones have an adjustment feature so you can tip down one or both sides. They do work, but the aluminum bracket is not large as it folds into the arms.

At first i hated ours (electric with tip feature). I am learning to work with it and will eventually get around to redesigning re enforcing that bracket (i will share when i get around to getting it done).

Personally i love gadgets and will make it work...........I did not really like the idea of an electric awning from day one...........with conventional awning you have a much larger triangle of support going don to the bottom of the trailer, much stronger.......and putting the awning out takes about 30 seconds..........

I would stay with conventional .....all things being said.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bonseye said:


> We bought a Sydney Outback at an RV show. I was so excited--having had two back surgeries--to get an electric awning free on our Outback. Now I am not so happy. It does not tip. Sooo....every time it rains we have to run and pack up all our stuff and roll in the awning. According to the RV dealer I am the only one to complain...??? I don't get that. I have been camping for 8 seasons and with a manual awning for 6 of them. It was so easy to tilt and I never had an issue. I can't leave it out when it is due to rain. The electic awning goes straight out and we were under it when it rained once--not so good. The rained poured off in buckets and we thought it would break. We had a great meal ruined. Now Dometic makes a "tipping" arm. They supplies the part for free and won't pay for labor. I have to have it installed and we shall see if there is any improvement. Just wanted to share as this is a real issue for us


I would call Doemetic...............they came out with an update to make it adjustable/dumpable and you can tip it down on one or both sides.

Read the Customer review listing here your dealer should do it for you.

Or read it here part #'s are listed on both links.

Clarke


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help! I did get the part free but have to pay for someone to put the arm in. Is it a hard job to do? How long should it take--if anyone has any idea.....I am anxious to get it done. Love this site!! I learn so much and thank everyone for sharing their knowledge


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for everyone's input!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I decided to clean my awning before our short Memorial Day trip Friday and I broke the slider bracket on the rafter... To be honest, I really don't get the whole awning deal. It doesn't do much for me but cleaning it was on my punch list. I am hoping my local rv store has it and if not I hope I can still make the awning stay secure against the trailer.

This all happened when the awning slipped out of my hands when I went to retract it a bit and slammed up against the trailer and broke the white metal slider bracket in two. It also slammed off the red marker light on the rear of the unit. I was able to temporarily super glue it...

Anyone have a junk awning I can steal a part off of??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For my electric awning I purchased a rafter support and it hold the fabric very tight one of my biggest complaints was loose flapping fabric. Once that is tight I tie down the two corners and I am set, rain or shine. With a tight awning it does not collect the water at all and if I tie one corner a little tighter then the water flows that way.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

russlg said:


> I decided to clean my awning before our short Memorial Day trip Friday and I broke the slider bracket on the rafter... To be honest, I really don't get the whole awning deal. It doesn't do much for me but cleaning it was on my punch list. I am hoping my local rv store has it and if not I hope I can still make the awning stay secure against the trailer.
> 
> This all happened when the awning slipped out of my hands when I went to retract it a bit and slammed up against the trailer and broke the white metal slider bracket in two. It also slammed off the red marker light on the rear of the unit. I was able to temporarily super glue it...
> 
> Anyone have a junk awning I can steal a part off of??


Awning parts can be ordered here http://www.rvsurplussalvage.com/catalog/di...p?category_id=3 (as can many other parts you could run into needing.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

JB weld fixed it for now, ordered one online. Thanks nathan...


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

I just put on the adjustable part that dometic sent me on the electric awning on my new 2008 sydney edition 31RQS. It took about 15mins with someone else just to take the weight of the awning when you take out the old arm. Mot a hard job at all and they wanted $150.00 to put it in. It now has a lot of tilt to it and I tie down both end just like I had to do with the old manual type awnings.

If it was up to me I would probably stick to the manual type of awnings, also you will have to get the holes fixed on the trailer if you went to an electric.

I will probably really like the more as I use it just like clarkely said.


----------

